# Removing phones from Bluetooth list



## NewtoCruze (Oct 9, 2014)

I recently purchased a 2012 Chevrolet Cruze. I am absolutely loving the car, however, because it was used there are a lot of settings I am trying to get rid of. My main concern right now is removing the previous owner's phone from the Bluetooth list. It seems he and all of his friends linked to the Bluetooth, leaving me with only 1 spot, but my boyfriend wants to pair as well for when he drives. 

Can anyone tell me how to clear the Bluetooth list?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go into the Bluetooth area and one of the menu options will be to delete a phone. Delete all the previous phones and then turn your car off, open the drivers door, and restart the car. The phones should all be gone. The first phone you add will be the phone that is used for outbound calling.


----------



## InstinctMods (Sep 19, 2014)

When stopped go to config, phone settings, Bluetooth and select devices and delete them


----------

